# Software Watchdog gesucht

## 409Coffemaker

Hi,

ich suche ein Script, das ich per Cronjob alle 15min. aufrufe, welches dann sämtliche Daemons bzw. eth0 überprüft und im Falle einer Fehlfunktion eben den Daemon bzw. eth0 neuinitialisiert oder gar das System rebootet.

Eine PCI Karte kommt dazu leider nicht in Frage Es muss aber auch kein selbstgeschriebenes Script sein, es kann auch eine Programmepfehlung tun.

Hat jemand etwas dazu?

Liebe Grüße

YvesLast edited by 409Coffemaker on Sun Apr 24, 2005 10:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deever

Nun, du müßtest in deinem Skript ja lediglich ein paar Einträge aus der Ausgabe von 'ps' überprüfen?

man grep

man awk

man cut

man sort

man uniq

Ich bin allerdings nicht sicher, ob das ist, was du willst. Für Programmempfehlungen generell empfiehlt sich freshmeat.net. Kaum weniger hilfreich sein dürfte jedoch auch die Forensuche.

 *409Coffemaker wrote:*   

> oder gar das System rebootet.

 Was erhoffst du dir dadurch?

 *Quote:*   

> Hat jemand etwas dazu ?

 Du plenkst, warum?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## 409Coffemaker

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Nun, du müßtest in deinem Skript ja lediglich ein paar Einträge aus der Ausgabe von 'ps' überprüfen?
> 
> man grep
> 
> man awk
> ...

 

Ok, ich werde mich dort in die ManPages mal einlesen! Vielen Dank.

 *Deever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bin allerdings nicht sicher, ob das ist, was du willst. Für Programmempfehlungen generell empfiehlt sich freshmeat.net.

 

Eine bewährte Software dazu gibt es nicht, oder? Ich werde mal auf freshmeat suchen.

 *Deever wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *409Coffemaker wrote:*   oder gar das System rebootet. Was erhoffst du dir dadurch?

 

 dass ich nachts ruhig schlafen kann, ohne morgens nach der Durchsicht von 3-4 bösen Kundenemails z.B. den FTP-Daemon wieder neustarten zu müssen bzw. das System über die Powercontrol neuzustarten, weil zb eth0 sich schlafeng elegt hat.

Manchmal reicht es eben nicht aus, einfach den entsprechenden Daemon neuzustarten klar bei einer KernelPanic hilft da auch kein Script meh deswegen gibt es auch Hardware-Watchdogs in erster Linie interessiere ich mich aber für das Neustarten der Daemons.

 *Deever wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Hat jemand etwas dazu ? Du plenkst, warum?
> 
> 

 

Das Freizeichen zwischen Satzende und Fragezeichen? Sorry. Ich editere es.

Viele Grüße

Yves

----------

## schachti

 *409Coffemaker wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Deever wrote:*   
> 
>  *409Coffemaker wrote:*   
> ...

 

Passiert das denn? Dann ist irgendwas mit Deinem System nicht in Ordnung, normalerweise sollte derartiges nicht passieren. Wenn Du das Problem hier im Forum erklärst, wird Dir vielleicht jemand helfen können, die Ursache zu beseitigen - was natürlich besser ist, als sich auf die Symptome zu fixieren und diese beheben zu wollen...

----------

## Fibbs

Hi 409Coffemaker,

wenn Dir wirklich die Dienste auf Deiner Maschine abrauchen, ist mehr im argen. Da hilft Dir doch eine überwachende Software auch nichts, denn was passiert, wenn der Cron-Dienst sich verabschiedet?

Ich habe ein paar Gentoo-Büchsen im produktiven Betrieb, und das einzige, was passieren kann, ist dass ein Dienst nach einem Update nicht mehr das tut, was er soll, weil man mal wieder zu faul war zum lesen. Wenn Dir aber grundlos Software wegstirbt, solltest Du Dich lieber auf die Fehlersuche begeben anstelle mit einem Neustart-Script herumzufrickeln.

Gruß

Fibbs

----------

## oscarwild

Sowas kann manchmal schon sinnvoll sein. Bei mir läuft beispielsweise rund um die Uhr VDR. Ab und zu verabschiedet der sich leider, was mich bei einem Development-Release aber nicht weiter wundert.

@409Coffemaker: Ich habe mir ein kleines cron-script gebastelt, das minütlich per /etc/init.d/<Dienst> status prüft, ob der Dienst eigentlich laufen sollte, in dem Fall per ps nachsieht, ob es entsprechende Prozesse gibt, und ggf. ein /etc/init.d/<Dienst> restart auslöst. ich denke, das geht in Deine Richtung; falls Du bis heute abend keine Lösung hast, kann ich Dir das Script gerne zuschicken. Bin leider im Moment auf der Arbeit...  :Confused: 

----------

## 409Coffemaker

Hallo,

erstmal FullACK zum Thema System Integrität.

Mir rauchen nicht ständig die Services ab, es läuft alles stabil. 

Aber wie oscarwild bereits sagte, kann das manchmal sehr sinnvoll sein.

Am Anfang hatte ich nach einem Kernelupgrade ein Problem mit APIC, sodass sich eth0 immer morgens verabschiedete. Das ist aber solved.

Mein Anliegen ist es, falls mal PureFTPD z.B. durch zu Hohe Last o.ä. mitten in der Nacht den Geist aufgibt, dass ich dann nicht aufstehen und restarten muss. Ich habe auch 3 Kunden in Alamogordo, New Mexico, die halt zu anderen Zeiten arbeiten.

Es ist wie gesagt nur für den Fall der Fälle, es läuft alles stabil.

@oscarwild:

Gerne per Email an yves.vogl@gmx.de

Liebe Grüße

Yves

----------

## xeniac

Das ist wie doppelte Buchhaltung - zwischen soll und haben ist nicht immer gleichstand.

Ein stabiler Server sollte sich nicht aufhängen, hat er aber trotzdem

Zu dem Thema kenne ich Nagios, (http://www.nagios.org) Die Software wird gerne von Internet Providern eingesetzt und kann ganze Server Farmen auf ihre Uptime Managen. Für einen Mickrigen FTP-Server alleine ist sie aber bestimmt Overhead.

Das Tool kann einzelene Services verstehen - du siehst ob der FTP abgeschmiert ist, oder das Gerät überhaupt offline ist.

Du findest Nagios auch auf Freshmeat, in der Kategorie gibts noch einige andere Tools die das können sollten.

----------

## Haldir

sys-process/daemontools

Ist für einige Sachen besser als ein Cron job der deine Services überwacht

----------

## Tobiking

Wenn Programme richtig abstürzen das sie beendet werden hilft evtl auch so etwas wie inetd. Musste mal jemanden helfen der es einfach nicht geschafft hat auf seinem Debian Server ftp auszuschalten dabei wurde der immer wieder von inetd restartet  :Very Happy: . Es gibt zwar geteilte meinungen dazu und es funktioniert auch nur mit bestimmten diensten und nicht mit dem eth script etc. aber vielleicht ist es ja nen Blick wert.

----------

